# Meine Top 5 Browsergames. Was sind eure?



## cflake (11. Dezember 2011)

Meine Liste der 5 besten Browsergames, die ich gerne Spiele oder gespielt habe.

1. Castle of Heroes
Da ich damals oft und gerne Heroes of Might and Magic gespielt habe
und dieses Browsergame einen ähnlichen Spielaufbau hat, zählt es bei mir zur Nummer eins.

2. Terra Militaris
Strategie und Historie hat mir schon immer gefallen. Dieses Browsergame hat beides zusammen gebracht.
Ein wirklich gut gelungenes Browsergame, dass ich noch auf jeden Fall eine Weile weiter spielen werde.

3. Battlestar Galactica Online
Wer die Serie geschaut hat (dazu gehöre ich ^^), muss dieses Browsergame spielen.
Man muss zwar den Unity Web Player dafür installieren, aber es lohnt sich.
Meine Wahl waren die Zylonen. Die Kolonie hab ich noch nicht probiert. Vllt. kann ja jemand was dazu sagen.

4. ZooMumba
Ich fand die Idee eines online Zoos ganz interessant und ich muss sagen es macht Spaß als Direktor einen
eigenen Zoo erfolgreich aufzubauen. Da ZooMumba wie auch Farmerama beides Simulationsspiele, wie die ganzen Tycoon Spiele
sind, gefallen mir diese Browsergames.

5. Farmerama
Das selbe wie bei ZooMumba, nur das hier eine Farm bewirtschaftet werden muss.

Welche Browserspiele spielt Ihr gerne oder habt gerne gespielt?


----------



## milamagic (21. Dezember 2011)

Auf eine Top 5 komme ich momentan nicht, aber immerhin eine Top 2^^

1. Juggernaut

2. Farmkingdom


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2011)

1. The Middle Ages (keine Ahnung obs das heute noch gibt)

2. Archmage

3. Scherbenwelten (obwohl das nach dem Ende der Beta damals müllig wurde)


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2011)

1. The Middle Ages (keine Ahnung obs das heute noch gibt)
Deutsches Strategiespiel im Mittelalter, bei dem man Allianzen und Bündnisse schliessen musste und nur weite Voraussicht über mehrere Monate hinweg zum Erfolg führten. Ob brauchte es auch gute Intrigen, um andere Spieler gegeneinander auszuspielen. Man stellte Heere auf und eroberte gegnerische Städte. Das Spielprinzip war relativ simpel, aber ohne gute Strategie kam man nicht sonderlich weit.

2. Archmage
Hmm...wie beschreibt man Archmage am besten. Schwer zu sagen. Man wählt am Anfang ein Element oder eine Farbe oder was auch immer und deren Zaubersprüche und Kreaturen kann man dann zaubern, also beispielsweise Licht --> Lichtkreaturen, Feuer --> Feuerkreaturen, etc. Im Prinzip macht man nichts Weiteres, als Kreaturen zu beschwören, Unterhalt für die Beschworenen Kreaturen zu besorgen (sonst desertieren sie nämlich) und andere Spieler anzugreifen. Andere Spieler kann man nur dann angreifen, wenn sie eine ähnliche Stärke haben, wie man selbst. So kann man also nicht auf kleinen Spielern rumhacken, wenn man stark geworden ist. Alle 15 Minuten ist ne Auswertung und danach weiss man, wer den Kampf gewonnen hat. Dabei gewinnt man Land und Gold und sowas. Ist echt ein Bisschen schwer zu erklären, muss man mal selbst gespielt haben.

3. Scherbenwelten (obwohl das nach dem Ende der Beta damals müllig wurde)
Scherbenwelten ist eine Art isometrisches Rollenspiel. Im Grunde genommen kann man im Spiel kämpfen, handeln, produzieren/weiterverarbeiten, ne Nation gründen, Bürgermeister werden und/oder RPG betreiben. Das Spiel teilt sich quasi in 2 Spielertypen auf: Die einen wollen an der Spitze der Rangliste stehn, als reichster, berühmtester, bösester, wasauchimmerster Spieler und die anderen wollen RPG betreiben. Dabei gehen zT ganze Nationen gegeneinander vor. Das RP hatte früher enormes Gewicht im Spiel, keine Ahnung ob das heute noch so ist. Auf jeden Fall hat dann durchaus mal ne Nation mit ner anderen Krieg geführt, bloss weil einer ne böse Bemerkung über nen andern gemacht hat oder weil sie (ingame) unterschiedliche Glaubensrichtungen hatten oder sowas. Das Spiel ist seit dem Ende der Beta bezahlpflichtig, aber ich glaub 2 Wochen lang kann mans umsonst spielen, um sich nen Eindruck davon zu machen. Allerdings ist da heute lange nicht mehr soviel los wie früher.

4. Weiss leider nicht mehr wies heisst. Es war ein Strategiespiel im Weltraum. Dabei gabs eine grosse Galaxie mit vielen Mitspielern, in der man zuerst mit nem einzelnen kleinen Planeten startete. Darauf baute man dann Infrastruktur, um Raumschiffe herzustellen und forschen zu können. Der nächste Schritt war die besiedlung benachbarter Planeten und schliesslich die Vernichtung von Kontrahenten. Das klingt jetzt wie so ziemlich jedes Weltraumspiel, das es gibt ^^ aber ich mein halt ein bestimmtes 

Ein 5. gibts nicht. Alle anderen Browserspiele, die ich gespielt habe, waren irgendwie allesamt müllig


----------



## Mellsei (30. Dezember 2011)

Mir gefallen Farmerama und Dark Orbit sehr gut. Eins ist ein klassisches Farmspiel, wie man es auch von Facebook kennt, das andere ein sehr komplexer Science-Fiction-Kracher. Kann man beide auch bei GIGA ausprobieren.


----------



## Deniiis (16. Januar 2012)

also ich spiele zur Zeit Hero Zero. Ist ein sehr geiles Game. Hat allerdings einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Da es noch so neu ist wird andauernd was verändert und modifiziert und so weiter. Ist einerseits gut andererseits nervig. Was allerdings cool ist das es jetzt auch Gilden gründen kann...

An älteren Spielen wäre da noch Shakes and Fidget was vergleichbar ist und was ich sehr gerne gespielt habe....


----------



## Verbalion (20. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit nur Ogame und kleine Flashgames ala freecell oder mahjongg, reicht fürs erste...
Hätte aber auch mal wieder Lust auf so einen richtigen Kracher was Browsergames angeht


----------



## DexDrive (13. Februar 2012)

1. Drakensang Online: Spielt sich wie Diablo die Grafik ist für ein Browsergame einsame Spitze und du kannst auch alles ohne Echtgeld erreichen. Ich kanns nur empfehlen. 
2. Die Siedler Online: Netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch was aber am anfang sehr frusten kann da du wirklich lange brauchst um die z.b. eine Armee aufzubauen (wird aber später besser).
3. Juggernaut: habe ich auch mal ne Zeit lang gespielt ist aber auf Dauer eher langweilich geworden aber kann man sich mal anschauen 

Mfg DexDrive


----------



## DexDrive (13. Februar 2012)

DexDrive schrieb:


> 1. Drakensang Online: Spielt sich wie Diablo die Grafik ist für ein Browsergame einsame Spitze und du kannst auch alles ohne Echtgeld erreichen. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.
> 2. Die Siedler Online: Netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch was aber am anfang sehr frusten kann da du wirklich lange brauchst um die z.b. eine Armee aufzubauen (wird aber später besser).
> 3. Juggernaut: habe ich auch mal ne Zeit lang gespielt ist aber auf Dauer eher langweilich geworden aber kann man sich mal anschauen
> 
> Mfg DexDrive



Sorry habe 4 und 5 vergessen allerdings gibt es die auch nicht weil der Rest alles Müll war


----------



## a1d2f3 (23. Februar 2012)

1.Shakes and Fidget

2.Darkorbit

3.Grepolis

4.fällt mir nichts ein

5.fällt mir auch nichts ein


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (24. Februar 2012)

Ich guck meistens auf so Flashspiele sammlungs Seiten und such mir da irgendwas raus was mir gefällt, da viele der Browsergames einfach sehr langatmig sind.

Da sind einige gute bei.

Zum Beispiel:

Barbarian Onslaught
Theme Hotel
The Last Stand

Und sowas


----------



## Mellsei (10. Juni 2012)

TotallyNotASpy schrieb:


> Ich guck meistens auf so Flashspiele sammlungs Seiten und such mir da irgendwas raus was mir gefällt, da viele der Browsergames einfach sehr langatmig sind.



Dann wär das doch was für dich 
Schau mal hier vorbei. 
Die Browsergame-Liste ist sehr gut, dort schau ich auch immer nach wen ich was neues suche.


----------



## Evil Jered (28. Juli 2012)

1. Drakensang Online
2. Kultan
3. F1Online von Codemasters
4. CnC Tiberium Alliances
5. Dark Orbit


----------



## Mottekmeo (7. August 2012)

*1. Zarenkriege *: www.zarenkriege.de

*2. Darkorbit*   : www.darkorbit.de

*3. Nemexia *    : www.buffed.de
*
4. Managor *       : www.mannagor.de

*5.Die Siedler*  : www.diesiedleronline.de


----------



## MamaMiracoli01 (4. Oktober 2012)

Jagged Alliance Online 

Quake Live

League of Legends

Nicht die typischen Browsergames, aber meiner Meinung nach die einzig spielbaren Browsergames mit fairem Free-to-Play Modell (ist ja heutzutage auch eher selten).


----------



## Canion (12. Dezember 2012)

Also meine Lieblingsspiele sind :

Producers & Traders : 

Eine Wirtschaftssimulation mit Tiefgang und Levelsystem

World of Dungeons :

Ein RollenspielBrowsergames wo man zusammen in DUngeons rennen kann

Xhodon :

Ein Strategiespiel beim Kampf der Heere gegeneinander


----------



## floppydrive (13. Dezember 2012)

MamaMiracoli01 schrieb:


> Jagged Alliance Online
> 
> Quake Live
> 
> ...



Quake Live ist kein Browsergame und League of Legends ebenso wenig.


Meine Top 5:

1. Die Renaissance Königreiche
2. Anno Online
3. Forge of Empires
4. CnC Tiberium Alliance
5. Grepolis


----------



## Khayman (5. Februar 2013)

Meine Top 5 ist kurz: Evergore.
Das einzige Browserspiel, das mir uneingeschränkt gefallen hat, nur leider wird es seit einigen Jahren nicht weiterentwickelt, wodurch inzwischen die Spieler fehlen.
Es gibt nichts für Echtgeld zu kaufen und keine Premiumaccounts, es ist/war ein reines Hobbyprojekt ohne Gewinnabsicht und ein richtig gutes textbasiertes Rollenspiel.


----------



## chekcmate (20. Februar 2013)

Khayman schrieb:


> Meine Top 5 ist kurz: Evergore.
> Das einzige Browserspiel, das mir uneingeschränkt gefallen hat, nur leider wird es seit einigen Jahren nicht weiterentwickelt, wodurch inzwischen die Spieler fehlen.
> Es gibt nichts für Echtgeld zu kaufen und keine Premiumaccounts, es ist/war ein reines Hobbyprojekt ohne Gewinnabsicht und ein richtig gutes textbasiertes Rollenspiel.



Du Threadleichenschänder. 

Anno Online finde ich bislang ganz gut. Auch wenn es noch an ein paar Kinderkrankheiten leidet, bekommt man sofort wieder den "Anno-Flash".
Drakensang Online spielte sich auch recht flott, jedoch hat es mich nicht lange motiviert.


----------



## Nelt (24. Februar 2013)

My Free Zoo
Feuerwache.net
Silent Hunter online
My Little Farmies


zur Zeit jedenfalls....ändert sich aber hin und wieder.


----------



## Maxim80 (20. August 2013)

Hi an alle!

Hier sind meine 5 Favoriten:

Carte Online
Rail Nation
Anno Online
Town Tycoon (immer wieder ein Klassiker)
Age of Wulin

Alledings ändert sich das (wie wahrscheinlich bei euch auch) bei mir von Zeit zu Zeit. Wenn ich mal auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel bin, dann schau ich z.B. auf de.browsergames100.com was es so neues gibt. Leider ist es momentan echt schwierig Browsergames zu finden, bei denen man auch ohne etwas inGame zu bezahlen im Spiel weiter kommt. Da bin ich dann schon froh, wenn ich mal wieder ein gutes neues Spiel finde.


----------



## Elander (10. September 2013)

Dauerhaft läuft da momentan nur Kapi Hospital und nebenher Shakes & Fidet


----------



## Gernulf (2. November 2013)

Nr. 1: The West
Nr. 2: TrainStation(F
Nr. 3: Battle Pirates (F
Nr. 4: Earth Lost
Nr. 5: Tagoria


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. November 2013)

Ich habe eigentlich "nur" 2 Browsergames welche ich jetzt spiele: Shakes& Fidget seid fast 4 Jahren und seid gestern Anno Online. Cooles ding das ich das Spiel hier im Forum gefunden habe.


----------



## ShaGuck (21. November 2013)

Meine Lieblings-Browsergames kann ich kaum nennen, das sind einfach viel zu viele. Aber danke für eure vielen Anregungen hier für noch weitere Spiele! Cool!


----------



## ArcaneAddict (2. Januar 2014)

Ich mag Sachen wir Drakensang Online und Kings Road.
Habe auch die US Beta von Arcane Hearts gespielt und mich gefreut zu erfahren, dass das Spiel jetzt auch bald in Europa unter dem Namen Arcane Chronicles rauskommt.
Werde es auch auf jeden Fall nochmal spielen! Stehe voll auf den Retro-Style, hihi.
Im Moment kann man sich auch noch zur Closed Beta anmelden. Würde mich über Mitstreiter freuen!


----------



## mirko1981 (4. April 2014)

ZooMumba ist echt ein feines Browserspiel. Ansonsten zocke ich aktuell auch viel und häufig Skyrama. Ein tolles Review zum Spiel findet ihr auf http://www.gamer-site.de/big-point-zoomumba/ Was ich auch klasse finde ist Goodgame Empire, habe das wochenlang gesuchtet :-D


----------

